# Recommended extension cab for a Fender Custom Vibrolux?



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm looking to add an extension cab to my Fender Custom Vibrolux. It currently has 2x10 Jensen P10R speakers in it. Would you go with a single 10or 12 or a double 10s or 12s. The thing here is I am not to sure what I should look for when it comes down to the amount of watts the speakers are rated for. I don't want them to break up early so I would prefer a cleaner, deeper blues sound. 

What would be the best bet here, cab type and which speaker/speakers?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

NIK0 said:


> I'm looking to add an extension cab to my Fender Custom Vibrolux. It currently has 2x10 Jensen P10R speakers in it. Would you go with a single 10or 12 or a double 10s or 12s. The thing here is I am not to sure what I should look for when it comes down to the amount of watts the speakers are rated for. I don't want them to break up early so I would prefer a cleaner, deeper blues sound.
> 
> What would be the best bet here, cab type and which speaker/speakers?


I wonder about replacing the Jensens with a more efficient/higher headroom set of 10's. Easier than lugging around an extension cab, and probably cheaper too. You can gain a lot of volume and headroom with just a speaker swap. I'd recommend the Weber 10F150P if you want that Jensen tonality, but with bigger volume, bass and headroom. I have a set and love them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NIK0 said:


> I'm looking to add an extension cab to my Fender Custom Vibrolux. It currently has 2x10 Jensen P10R speakers in it. Would you go with a single 10or 12 or a double 10s or 12s. The thing here is I am not to sure what I should look for when it comes down to the amount of watts the speakers are rated for. I don't want them to break up early so I would prefer a cleaner, deeper blues sound.
> 
> What would be the best bet here, cab type and which speaker/speakers?




Traynor makes a very nice closed back 1 X 12 Celestion loaded extension cab that I would recommend highly. Seems to me it's pretty cheap as well. I used one with a YCV40 I had. I found it indispensible in tightening up and expanding on the bottom end of the open backed combo.


----------



## gary_harrington (1 mo ago)

zdogma said:


> I wonder about replacing the Jensens with a more efficient/higher headroom set of 10's. Easier than lugging around an extension cab, and probably cheaper too. You can gain a lot of volume and headroom with just a speaker swap. I'd recommend the Weber 10F150P if you want that Jensen tonality, but with bigger volume, bass and headroom. I have a set and love them.


I replaced the fenders design with some wgs federals vast improvement everywhere.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gary_harrington said:


> I replaced the fenders design with some wgs federals vast improvement everywhere.


Welcome to the forum!

You do realize that this thread is from December 8, 2007....NOT yesterday.

Amazingly, @Milkman has not aged at all since that time.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

greco said:


> You do realize that this thread is from December 8, 2007....NOT yesterday.


Ive almost did the necro thing because of the "Recommended Reading" at the bottom of the page.
I now think its there to test the newbs.


----------



## gary_harrington (1 mo ago)

greco said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You do realize that this thread is from December 8, 2007....NOT yesterday.
> 
> Amazingly, @Milkman has not aged at all since that time.


Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You do realize that this thread is from December 8, 2007....NOT yesterday.
> 
> Amazingly, @Milkman has not aged at all since that time.


LOL

Don’t I wish.


----------

